# Story Hour cursing..??



## The Crimster (Feb 21, 2002)

As the new kid on the block here, I have a question.  My Story Hour is set in the 'present day' - and the current episode has the players meeting some rather unruly types that use a lot of foul language (gang members, who don't always use polite conversation).  I don't want to _offend_ anyone - but I'd like to stick with what they actually said.

Opinions?

The Crimster


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Feb 21, 2002)

*I wouldn't mind but...*

I am nobody here 
I would think that a warning in the heading or maybe at the top of the story saying something like "R rated language to follow" should be fine.
I would enjoy another modern day story for sure, maybe someday I will post my Branch 13 here also (Hellboy world... got to love it, and I am been thinking about doing a ShadowChasers one also)


----------



## drnuncheon (Feb 21, 2002)

I don't think a warning is sufficient if you read the ToS of the site.  We can't offend Morrus' grandma, or something like that.

Besides, if you swear, the filters get it. ! See?

What I would (and have) done is to put in enough to let people guess at the word but not all of it.  For example:

"F--- off, boy scout!"

But hey, yours is a comic book campaign right?  Shouldn't they all be cursing like this: #%$@!



J


----------



## Lazybones (Feb 21, 2002)

I think it's Eric's grandma, but the point is a good one. 

Remember that a lot of young people play RPGs, and access this site.  I realize that the language may be a component of the versimilitude of your story, but there are creative ways that you can present it without resorting to actual profanities.  

The filter does create some interesting quirks: in my own story hour, the group met someone from Calimshan (in the Forgotten Realms); the adjective for someone from there is "Calie" (rhymes with "mite").

See what I mean?

Overall, though, I think we're better off keeping it "clean". 

Lazybones


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 21, 2002)

Yes, indeed. Verisimillitude doesn't overrule profanity guidelines. You can use the #%$@ method or the F--- method, but I'd appreciate it if you didn't try to get around the filters by the use of inventive spelling.

Thanks! I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## The Crimster (Feb 21, 2002)

I think you guys are right.  It is a comic book, so I'll just use @#$%.  

The Crimster


----------



## Victim (Feb 21, 2002)

Maybe there could be cheesy effects that pop up and say "Pow!" or "Blam!" in bright colors too.  Just like the old Batman TV show.


----------



## drnuncheon (Feb 22, 2002)

Victim said:
			
		

> *Maybe there could be cheesy effects that pop up and say "Pow!" or "Blam!" in bright colors too.  Just like the old Batman TV show. *




BIFF!

POW! 

BLAM!


----------

